
Aurelia 1.0 is Here - codelike
http://blog.durandal.io/2016/07/27/aurelia-1-0-is-here/
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12176511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12176511)

